# Zion Or Bust!



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Left Abilene early this morning (4:30) and hoped to be at our first stop over in New Mexico by 1200 but instead, our day was filled with hours of being blocked in by road contstruction in New Mexico. We finally made it to USA RV park in Gallup and are relaxing with a nice cold brew (while the girls hit the pool).

Tomorrow we will again get up bright and early and this time reward ourselves with another stop (and a quick drive) to the Grand Canyon Railway for a nice relaxing day. Traveling with 3 daughters and my mother is a bit taxing so we are taking all the breaks we can squeeze in.

We will spend the night in Williams AZ and then make our way up to Zion. We cannot wait!! This has been our first long trip in the Outback and so far all is well (except that my DH keeps complaining about how we're only getting 12 MPG at 70 MPH when only last week we drove to Ft Walton Beach and got 21 MPG - without the TT).

Hope you all have a safe trip and we are really looking forward to meeting all of you!! By the way.....after 13 hours on the road, we didn't see one Outback -- Is everyone headed to Zion??

Michelle


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Keep on truckin







See ya when you get there









John


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

When are you leaving Wililiams? We will be staying tomorrow (Fri) night in Flagstaff. Not sure when we will be leaving. We plan on stopping to check out the dinosaur tracks on the way to Zion.

I'd be interested in hearing about your trip to Ft.Walton. I grew up there, lots of changes since I left in '83!
Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Michelle and family









We'll be on our way tomorrow around noon, laying over in Las Vegas and taking off for Zion Saturday am.
Wish I had a laptop to bring along








Hopefully I'll figure out how to get on here with dh's blackberry to check everyone's progress.
Continue to have a safe trip and we'll see you soon...

p.s., If you get on your last nerve, I've heard that people can ride inside a fifth wheel during travel


----------



## nails2001 (Dec 29, 2006)

Well we made it to Deer Lodge Montana with no problems except for alot of road work on I-90.We'll be down 15 from Butte and down through Utah.We'll see if we can catch a few trout tomm. a.m.







Got eaten alive by mosquitos tonight fishin







Till next time ,Jeff and crew


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

nails2001 said:


> Well we made it to Deer Lodge Montana with no problems except for alot of road work on I-90.We'll be down 15 from Butte and down through Utah.We'll see if we can catch a few trout tomm. a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you Jeff








Guess you forgot the "Off" repellant








Good luck fishing in the am and be safe on the road,
See you all soon...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Be Safe, Have Fun









Tami


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

redmonaz said:


> Hi Michelle and family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn,

They are already riding back there but with the walkie-talkie's it doesn't help. And then when we get to Utah they are not allowed to ride back there. Have a safe trip and we will see you tomorrow.

Scott


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

The dinosaur tracks are off of 89 toward Tuba City I think. It has been awhile, but that is the general area. It is on an indian reservation and they will take you on a tour and ask for a "donation". I gave them a couple of bucks. It was well worth it.

We are off! Look to see you on the road. 
Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK! Late start as usual!

We're leaving in a few minutes, see you all soon!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> OK! Late start as usual!
> 
> We're leaving in a few minutes, see you all soon!


Have a great trip, Dawn!!!! Make a Tiki Toast for me, would ya' ...................................pleeeeezzzzzzzz.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Enjoy the trip!

Say hi to everyone.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Have a great trip. Sounds like vacation allready. If we weren't headed for New Jersey next week we would right behind you.
HAVE FUN!!


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Well we are finally back in Abilene. We were the last Outbackers to leave and it was a great rally. The location could not have been better; the kids got to see so much of our country's incredible beauty, from the Grand Canyon to Zion, Bryce Canyon the Cedar Breaks. It was our pleasure meeting everyone that attended we wish we had more time to get to know each of you better. I am sure we will see you all again.

The drive into Zion River Resort was a once in lifetime experience for those that havenâ€™t been there the tunnel in Zion Park is a very small and taking the MEGA CAB/31 FQBHS through the park was so much fun that I will never be doing it again.

After we left Zion we went down to Las Vegas and stayed at the Oasis RV park (thanks for the tip Skippershe) where we spent the day at Circus/Circus and the night down on Freemont St,

Then it was over to Gallup NM for a relaxing night at USA RV for my fellow servicemen/women this place is free for active duty and they really Support the Troops here. Everything from the site to dinner and breakfast is free.

Then we went down to Carlsbad and spent two nights there. We went up to Sitting Bull Falls in the morning and the did the Caverns in the afternoon and topped the night off with the Bat Flight where we got to see thousands of bats come out of the cave for their nightly flight out to feed. (If you havenâ€™t seen this, it is a must)

I will get the pictures uploaded in the AM and post the link.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds great









After driving the Zion road both direction, I can fully understand why your DW was a little nerveous









John


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Sounds great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 John,
Did you ever take the TT through the tunnel?

Scott


----------

